# What is your WEIRDEST wine you made?



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, I make alot of wine. But, I would say my weirdest is a Carrot wine thats still aging.
Whats YOURS ?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

I would say the dandelion and must say its damn good sweetened with honey. I dont venture off the beaten path very much though mainly because Im pretty limited with funds and dont grow muchwith my yard being mostly shaded. That Pecan wine is sounding very good though so I may have to try that sometime this year!


----------



## gregmg (Jan 29, 2010)

I made a batch of Habanero-Pineapple wine a year or so ago. It was actually pretty good, but too hot (spicy) to drink much of.

I also made a batch of Prickly Pear wine. It's still bulk aging, years after being made. I haven't bottled it yet because it's slimy, due to a mucus like substance in the prickly pear fruit. I've never been able to get it settled out.


----------



## deboard (Jan 29, 2010)

Candy cane is pretty weird so far. Started out neon pink, progressed to an orangish color, and now is clearing to what I can only expect to be a very very light white wine. I'll be adding a candy cane f-pack to bring back some of the neon pink. Tastes pepperminty though.


----------



## St Allie (Jan 29, 2010)

Tabasco chili on a red grape base.. no water added.

it's less than a year old and I gifted bottles at christmas.. I have requests for more already.. I gifted it as a sipping wine.. but people are drinking it like a red..

Allie


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2010)

Like you I make a lot of wines Tom and my weirdest was red beet wine.

I made it about 3 years ago and it still need aging.
The first year it tasted like eating mud.
Each year I open a mini-bottle and it is coming around, So I am still optimistic.

Luc


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Weirdest whine..this morning when my wife pulled my ear


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 30, 2010)

This seems to be the appropriate thread for this question: Has anyone made wine from hops? I was thinking about this yesterday and did a search but didn't come up with anything. It seems you can make wine out of just about anything that was grown. Hops sounds intriguing. (And I have 6 various hops growing in the back yard)
Larry


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

UM, thats called BEER!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> UM, thats called BEER!



I know dat. Come on, am I the only one intrigued with the idea of hops flavored wine. Heck if you can make wine out of the dandelion weed why not from the hops flower? It would seem to be the best of both worlds to me.
Larry


----------



## deboard (Jan 30, 2010)

I've heard of barley wine, but just hops wine might be bitter, not sure.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Larry, I JUST seen a hop wine recently, but darn sure can't remeber where. I'll see if the memory comes back to me.

Look around in here, www.brewery.org

I haven't made anything wierd...yet! I made some rose petal wine(used the petals from the rose hip bush) and it was really good, can hardly wait for spring to go again.

Tom, how is that carrot wine. Sounds like it should be pretty good.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Still aging not ready yet


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

This isn't the one I meant but heres a couple hop wine recipe.

http://community.rivercottage.net/users/dandan/recipes/hop-wine/rlp:0

http://www.honeycreek.us/recipes/hop.php

Honey Creek is decent site, Got some general wine info in there and quite a few recipes, some in the "weird" catagory.

Troy


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 30, 2010)

That's great. I will give it a try sometime. Thanks for finding the recipes.
Larry


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't believe I have made a weird wine but if you talk to some of the people whe have drank my wine, they may tell you different. I have made a wine that has gotten raised eyebrows and that is the Cayenne pepper wine. I made it for cooking but it has turned into a very popular drinking wine. 

Hot but very tasty.

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmm, I think I may be a "weird wineMAKER" and I know I am not alone in that title, the rest of you know who you are....and so do we!!


----------



## Woodbee (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine has been a small batch of Hershey's Cocoa. It turned out well enough after a tough time clearing.I made it really sweet. I don't think I would ever just pour a glass full and drink it. I think I am going to try blending some of it with some Blackberry that is aging right now.
Brad


----------



## Woodbee (Jan 31, 2010)

I am planning a weird one for the near future. Celery/Lime. It will only be for cooking purposes. I want it dusty dry and for it to bite me. I'll be asking question about it some day.
Brad


----------



## St Allie (Jan 31, 2010)

my honeysuckle wine is ready for bottling now.. made it with honey so I suppose it really counts as a melomel. left to ferment while on holiday, so was never racked and has cleared beautifully.. so will just rack and bottle it.. only a gallon batch, will let you know what it tastes like.

the gorseflower wine ( also a melomel) is a winner btw.. going to do a 5 gallon batch next spring.

Allie


----------



## Greenman (Jan 31, 2010)

I just did the first racking of a Jalapeno wine, and I started French Vanilla Coffee wine yesterday. LOL My basement smells awesome right now. The one I am not sure about is my Cinnamon Pumpkin Spice Wine, it tastes brutal now, but supposedly in about a year it will be much better.


----------



## Julie (Jan 31, 2010)

Greenman said:


> I just did the first racking of a Jalapeno wine, and I started French Vanilla Coffee wine yesterday. LOL My basement smells awesome right now. The one I am not sure about is my Cinnamon Pumpkin Spice Wine, it tastes brutal now, but supposedly in about a year it will be much better.



I made a pumpkin spice last year, it was for Thanksgiving this year. It wasn't bad but the spices overpowered the pumpkin. I have two bottles aging for next year, I am hoping the pumpkin will come forward a little better.

Julie


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 1, 2010)

made a gallon with "Ace" vitamin fruit drink, had carrot, orange, lemon in it, looked like da glo paint at first, then cleared to a golden! white, it was fine after maturing, a friend has just told me that he has an Ace and Apple on the go!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 1, 2010)

The weirdest wine I never made was the one I didn't try.


----------



## CandleWineProject (Feb 2, 2010)

I have made a wine that is 2 parts red bell pepper and one part peach. I looks like a peach wine, and I'm having problems getting it to clear. Initially, when it went dry, I thought it wasn't all that good and would need back sweetening, but with some age, it seems to be getting better and I might leave it dry.


----------



## DesertDance (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried that milk wine recipe that was in a thread here last year. The color was green, I kid you not, and I did it because I wanted the high alcohol cheese that was a bi product of the stuff. I hated the cheese, and I dumped the wine.


----------



## CandleWineProject (Feb 2, 2010)

DesertDance said:


> I tried that milk wine recipe that was in a thread here last year. The color was green, I kid you not, and I did it because I wanted the high alcohol cheese that was a bi product of the stuff. I hated the cheese, and I dumped the wine.



Shallon Winery in Astoria, OR makes a cranberry whey wine. I love the stuff. It looks like cranberry juice, as it is quite clear.


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2010)

CandleWineProject said:


> I have made a wine that is 2 parts red bell pepper and one part peach. I looks like a peach wine, and I'm having problems getting it to clear. Initially, when it went dry, I thought it wasn't all that good and would need back sweetening, but with some age, it seems to be getting better and I might leave it dry.



Oh you might have my interest in this. Keep us posted.

Julie


----------



## St Allie (Feb 2, 2010)

DesertDance said:


> I tried that milk wine recipe that was in a thread here last year. The color was green, I kid you not, and I did it because I wanted the high alcohol cheese that was a bi product of the stuff. I hated the cheese, and I dumped the wine.



EWWW..


milk wine? YUCK hehehhe

you'll be suggesting steak wine next 

Allie


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hows this for weird*

I was given 5ltrs out of date chilli cola and decided to make it into wine, 1gal with 2 1/2 ltrs + 1ltr redgrape+ sugar to 1080, nutrient, acid, dessert wine yeast etc, and a similar gallon using dark brown sugar, both working away, who knows what it will be like!!/


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 8, 2010)

take your pick

jalapeno (good, but only if you like it really hot)
rasp chipotle (the most interesting wine to taste)
jalapeno apple (eh, ok i guess, but others though it was ok)
basil (2 varieties of basil- thai basil being better of the two, like lemon)
tomato (pizza sauce taste)
green tomato (much better than the ripe ones, unless you love the taste of pizza sauce)
and there's more, but these have the oddest flavor to them.

the best of them was the rasp chipotle. it's a roller coaster of sweet rasp, turning to a smokey pepper and ending with a mild heat. or for you not so heat friendly folk, some would call it hot. about as hot as "mild" from taco bell and very short lived as you want to do the roller coaster flavor again.


----------



## contactme_11 (May 10, 2010)

I made a batch of mint wine last year.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Wheres our buddy seth? He has a list going. We may need to clear some server space if he decides to list them.

At least this thread will assure him he isn't alone in his experimentation.!!

Good luck to all you brave souls who have went outside the norm.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 10, 2010)

Here's my list along with a critique:

*Carrot Wheat:* One of my first weird wines, I made it too strong and bottled it cloudy. I think the flavor would have been quite nice if the alcohol wouldn't have been so high. I might try this one again some day.

*Maize:* (Corn to those of us in North America) Not bad. It also had oranges in it, so the citrus flavor was a nice complement. Took a long time to ferment, had a lovely dark golden color.

*Morning Glory: *Fragrant nose but bitter to the tongue. Trippy.

*Stinging nettle *(Burn nettle): Tastes medicinal. Supposed to be good for you and cure all that ails you, but the taste is like Listerine.

*Dandelion:* Tried 3 times with different recipes. All tasted like butt.

*Banana*: Not really my cup of tea. Kinda banana-ee, but it seems the bitterness of the skins comes through too much. My recipe specifically said to include the skins.


----------



## WaWa (May 11, 2010)

Potato & Onion....Tastes great, smells like Shite....

Parsnip & Pineapple......smells divine, tastes like petrol

Coffee.....growing on me, another 7 years in the bottle should help!!!


----------



## seth8530 (May 24, 2010)

haha, Well unfortunantly it seems i wasnt the first to make a milk wine but i think i was the first one here to make a high-potency cinamon flavoured milkmilk wine. Started out green before i added the cinamon now its brown ish lol.

Now im oaking it so lord knows what its gona look and taste like in a couple of months.


----------

